# Can you find the BBQ?



## Jabiru (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 16, 2020)

The old fat guy doesn't "get it".


----------



## Danabw (Jul 16, 2020)

Where's Waldo update...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2020)

Lmao! That's a good one! Dang near went cross eyed looking...then handed it to my wife, she found it!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 16, 2020)

Found it!  Good one.


----------



## forktender (Jul 16, 2020)

I hate these things I can never find them.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh BBQ grill, found it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I hate these things I can never find them.



Me either. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2020)

Red kettle found it.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks I'm dizzy now and still dont see it


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Took me about 10 seconds.  I think I got lucky.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 17, 2020)

Took about a minute after Dan said it was a grill. Fun!


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2020)

Love these things, at least it was a Weber kettle!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Took about a minute after Dan said it was a grill. Fun!


Duh, I missed it too.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 17, 2020)

I don’t get it. Then again I’m from Arkansas.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 19, 2020)

I was just about ready to admit defeat, but on the 5th try, it jumped out at me.
Gary


----------

